# classical music of Nepal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Nepal is an interresting place, ancient culture we can hardly trace, a strange place on the planet.
It's the peak of the planet in altitude all these montains, the himalaya, this is quite inspiring, i Wonder what kind of music was made in nepal.

Who infuse nepali music into his classical.

I like to point out nepalese are peaceful has a nice culture and look like nice people.I was devastated when nepal had an earthquake, i promess myslef to give money to charity group in nepal.

That about it, for now :tiphat:



P.s i like to mention i have a ''lemurian quartz from nepal it's quite pretty and i have a quartz himalaya,perhaps this inspire me writhing this post.


----------

